# Famous Peple with Layouts



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

*Famous People with Layouts*

Sam Posey, Race Car Driver
http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Features/Smokestack Lightnin__ Neil You/

Neil Young, Musician
http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Features/Smokestack Lightnin__ Neil You/

Johnny Cash, Musician
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=AU&hl=en-GB&v=O5HzgPk69k4
http://modeltrainsecrets.blogspot.com/2006/11/reedsvill-railroad-with-johnny-cash.html

Winston Churchill, Micheal Jordan, Joe DiMaggio, Donald Southerland, Tom Brokaw, Rod Stewart, Tom Hanks, Bruce Springsteen
http://entertrainmentjunction.com/docs/hobbypopularity.pdf

We are in grand company.

Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I never knew that Johnny Cash or any of those people for that matter had a model train layout... Thanks for posting!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Phil Collins:

http://www.contactmusic.com/news.nsf/article/model trains keep collins away from the studio_1069526






Rod Stewart:

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/e...-s-train-set-dream-comes-true-86908-19999645/


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> I never knew that Johnny Cash or any of those people for that matter had a model train layout... Thanks for posting!


I was just doing a bit of surfing and must have found at least 20 more people of interest. Our hobby truly is the Great American Hobby.

Enjoy it to the fullest.

Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

stationmaster said:


> I was just doing a bit of surfing and must have found at least 20 more people of interest. Our hobby truly is the Great American Hobby.
> 
> Enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Bob


 
We need a list, all in one updated post. 

whata say Stationmaster? You up for it?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Google is my middle name. lol

Bob


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

*CELEBRITY MODELERS*


NAME OCCUPATION 
Peter Alexander, Austrian singer and actor 
The Rev. W. Awdry, British clergyman and author of The Railway Series.
Creator of Thomas the Tank Engine. Models are preserved at the museum at Tywyn
Jimmy Barnes, Scottish-Australian singer 
Kurt Biedenkopf, German politician 
Claude Bolling, French jazz pianist 
Tom Brokaw, American television journalist 
Johnny Cash, American singer and songwriter Win
winsonston Churchill, British politician 
Eric Clapton , Musician 
Gary Coleman, American actor 
Phil Collins, British musician and singer 
Regis Cordic , American radio personality and actor 
Bob Costas, American sports journalist 
Alan Cox, Linux developer 
Richard Crenna, American actor 
Roger Daltrey, British musician 
Joe DiMaggio, American baseball player 
Walt Disney, American film producer, animator and entrepreneur. 
James Doohan, Canadian actor 
John Entwistle, British musician 
Leopold Gratz, Austrian politician 
Harper Goff, American artist, musician and actor 
Hermann Göring, German politician and military leader 
Rick Green, Canadian comedian and writer 
Michael Gross, American actor 
Gene Hackman, American actor 
Merle Haggard, American singer and songwriter 
Tom Hanks, American actor 
David Hasselhoff, American actor 
Josef Hesoun, Austrian politician 
Tommy Hunter, Canadian singer 
Elton John, British singer, composer and pianist 
Ollie Johnston, American animator 
Michael Jordan, American basketball player 
Buster Keaton, American actor and film director 
Ward Kimball, American animator f
Gil Melle, American artist and musician 
Vaughn Monroe, American singer and musician 
Mandy Patinkin, American actor 
Riccardo Patrese, Italian racing driver 
Jim Pattison, Canadian entrepreneur Note: Purchased Frank Sinatra'scollection in 1995. 
Sam Posey, American racecar driver and sports journalist 
Fred Rogers, American television host 
Jim Scancarelli, American cartoonist 
Gerhard Schröder, German politician 
Frank Sinatra, American singer 
Peter Snow, British television presenter 
Bruce Springsteen, American singer 
Tom Snyder, American television personality 
Rod Stewart British singer 
Donald Sutherland, Canadian actor 
Patrick Swayze, American Film actor 
Bob Symes, British television presenter and producer. 
Mel Tormé, American singer 
Gerhard Tötschinger, Austrian actor, director and writer 
Pete Waterman, British songwriter and record producer. 
Daniël Wayenberg, Dutch pianist and composer 
Anders Wejryd, Archbishop of Church of Sweden 
Neil Young, American singer and songwriter 
Frank P. Zeidler, American politician 
Bob David, MTF.com poster

From Wikipedia.


Want more? lol

Bob

PS: something additional for you all. Celebrity Railfans.

*List of Railfans*


This is a list of notable railfans, ordered alphabetically by surname or by first name in the case of royalty:

* Robert Adley, British politician
* The Rev. W. Awdry, British clergyman and author of The Railway Series; creator of Thomas the Tank Engine
* Lucius Beebe, American journalist, author, photographer and historian.
* Sir John Betjeman, British poet, writer and broadcaster.
* Kurt Biedenkopf, German politician.
* Boris III, King of Bulgaria.
* Joe Brown, British singer. Also the narrator of several British Transport Films of the 1960s.
* Johnny Cash, American singer and songwriter.
* Giorgio de Chirico, Greek-Italian painter.
* Charles Clegg, American author, photographer and historian.
* Regis Cordic, American radio personality and actor
* Kevin Costner, American actor. Co-founder of Dunrail Inc., a South Dakota Railroad Corporation.
* Dr. Demento, American radio personality.
* Bruce Dickinson, British singer, airline pilot, fencer and songwriter.
* Walt Disney, American film producer, animator and entrepreneur.
* Antonín Dvořák, Czech composer.
* Tim Fischer, Australian politician.
* Stan Fischler, American sports historian and broadcaster.
* Paul Flaherty, American computer scientist.
* Frederick IX, King of Denmark.
* Leopold Gratz, Austrian politician.
* John Gretton, 2nd Baron Gretton, British peer and Member of Parliament. Creator of the Stapleford Miniature Railway.
* Michael Gross, American actor.
* Murry Hammond, American musician.
* Arthur Honegger, Swiss composer.
* Simon Jenkins, British journalist.
* David Jenkinson, historian and modeller mainly LMS
* Ollie Johnston, American animator
* Buster Keaton, American actor and film director.
* Ward Kimball, American animator.
* Shigeru Kishida, Japanese musician.
* Dionysius Lardner, Irish scientific writer.
* John Lasseter, American animator.
* Detlev von Liliencron, German poet and novelist.
* O. Winston Link, American photographer.
* Louis Ferdinand, Prince of Prussia
* James G. Martin, American scientist and politician.
* Sir William McAlpine, British engineer. Former owner of Flying Scotsman.
* Scott McGregor, Australian actor and television presenter.
* Joel Monaghan, Australian rugby player.
* Kazuyoshi Morita, Japanese comedian.
* O. S. Nock, British engineer and author.
* Nicholas Owen, British journalist.
* Michael Palin, British comedian, actor and television presenter.
* Mandy Patinkin, actor.
* Alan Pegler, British industrialist. Former owner of Flying Scotsman.
* Otto Perry, American photographer.
* Harold Reid, American writer, photographer and historian.
* Clive Robertson, Australian journalist.
* Hans Rosenthal, German entertainer.
* David Shepherd, British artist. Owns several steam locomotives.
* Richard Steinheimer, American photographer.
* Rod Stewart, British rock star.
* Bob Symes, British television presenter and producer.
* Harry S. Truman, 33rd President of the United States.
* Hyakken Uchida, Japanese author and academic.
* Eberhard Waechter, Austrian singer.[citation needed]
* Vernon A. Walters, United States Army officer and diplomat.
* Pete Waterman, British songwriter and record producer. Owner of a commercial rolling stock leasing company.
* Rogers E. M. Whitaker, American columnist. Wrote under the pen name of E. M. Frimbo, World's Greatest Railroad Buff.
* Neil Young, rock musician and famed railway modeller.
* Count Louis Zborowski, Polish-American automobile engineer and racing driver.
* Axel Zwingenberger, German jazz pianist.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't know that we'd want to talk up Herman Goering though...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

shaygetz said:


> Don't know that we'd want to talk up Herman Goering though...


He was probably a Marklin fan!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> Don't know that we'd want to talk up Herman Goering though...


 
I think he was canceled out by another rail fan.

Winston Churchill, British politician


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

stationmaster said:


> *CELEBRITY MODELERS*
> 
> 
> NAME OCCUPATION
> ...


Thes are the ones from your list that I recognize


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

So you recognize the last name in the famous people, huh? lol

I was wondering if anyone would catch that.

Gary Coleman -- into O-gauge. ("Currently I'm doing Lionel trains. His layout has been in Scale Modeler, I'm doing them as proto-typically as possible, even though they are toy trains. I still like to do it as realistically as possible."-- From an online interview at ABC News

Also, reportedly an N-Scale modeller. (Marc))

Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

just a short joke


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Southern said:


> just a short joke


Twas a good one though


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

FOUL!!! FOUL!!!! He's getting laughs for my joke!!!

Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Gary Coleman, American actor _(z-scale?)_ 

I thought that this was an original.


----------

